# Integrated Remote Starter - Keyless Entry



## Gottogo (Sep 13, 2005)

Has anyone had an integrated remote start / Keyless Entry System installed in their X-Trail.

I would like to install a system in my 2006 LE.

I would like to know what make you are using and approx the installed cost that you paid.

Thanks in advance.

Gottogo


----------



## equinox_76 (Jan 20, 2005)

I had one installed by the dealer when I bought it. Keep in mind that the key is coded so you will have to sacrifice one to enable the remote starter. 

Since I had mine installed by the dealer, he gave me the extra key as part of the whole install. 

In the end, I paid 500$ which is probably a bit steep but if I take in account the time I would have to take to go and get it installed, I'm probably close to even.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Remote Starter BRAND*



Gottogo said:


> Has anyone had an integrated remote start / Keyless Entry System installed in their X-Trail.
> 
> I would like to install a system in my 2006 LE.
> 
> ...


I have an AutoStart AS - 1424. Had it installed by the dealer (who out-sourced it). Cost a tad less than $300.

This is the 3rd. one of these that I've had and they work fine, generally speaking.

Initially I kept the factory fob on our key chains and ran into a minor problem. When the original fob was used to lock the car and the remote fob was used to unlock it, the alarm would sound and it was difficult to get it to stop.

I stopped using the "original" fobs (put them away) and have not had any problems since.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## johnnyd (Apr 6, 2005)

had 1 installed installed by the dealer so that the warranty on the electricals will not be invalidated. The brand is Mannix. It has:
1. autostart when you press a button
2. you can program it to start at a certain time of the day to warm up engine & charge battery & remain on for a certain amount of time.
3. in cold climates, you can also program Mannix to start the car every so often in a day.


----------



## Gottogo (Sep 13, 2005)

:thumbup: 

Thanks for the input.

I received one quote for a VIPER System - Approx $379 Cdn installed.

- 2 Remotes
- 2000 ft coverage
- bypass key
- keyless entry
- lifetime warranty

I will verify with the dealer affect on warranty etc


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

I got a few quotes from different places.

A&B sounds - $715
Compustar 5000ft 
2 way starter
factory alarm bypass
keyless
alarm/starter

Certified Radio - $643 w/o alarm, $743 w/ alarm
Ultrastart 9000ft range
everything is same as above

But I found a guy can do for a little cheaper, he have contract with the dealership to install these things but he gonna do a side job for $600 tax incl. for the Compustar.
Getting it install on Thursday.

Jimmy


----------

